# My sad story lol



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all....I have met some of you guys...Dave has a awesome BBQ 

I have shyed away from posting on this site with my 225 gallon build(.... I have my reasons 

I won't get into everything it's not my way ....but I will share a bit... I am looking for some advice had a really bad experience with hiring someone to move my 135 ...6 kms away I guess a year ago or around there lost 10 of 15 fish ...three the same day the rest over maybe a week((...the cost to move tank was just over 800 ....the individual tried to replace some fish within a week , when the exsiting fish were still dying??....oh must not forget the individual did come over I believe the day after the move., when I said fish were dropping like crazy...which was good but apparently I didn't put any prime in water????....I thought that would be their job when they moved tank to new location??? ....but I guess I should have known ...my fault

Anyways kinda feeling like although I thought I was doing the smart educated thing finally in this hobby ......I got screwed.....should have offered beers and called in some of you guys for the move))

Guess my story is 225 is struggling and after everything .....calling on family and friends ...to help make build happen ....( dealing with my mom in hospital at same time) i think I may be done with this hobby


Am I giving up to easy????


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, losing a pet is never an easy ordeal much less losing a few within days. I still remember visiting your home and picking up a birdsnest frag years ago your tank was amazing everything looked beautiful all the fish looked fat and healthy it was the largest tank I have ever seen in side a home. Honestly seeing your tank that day was my inspiration for my 210 tank today. I can recall telling my girlfriend how impressed I was with your tank and that some day I want a large tank like yours. I wish you all best which ever direction you decide to go.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

phomaniac said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss, losing a pet is never an easy ordeal much less losing a few within days. I still remember visiting your home and picking up a birdsnest frag years ago your tank was amazing everything looked beautiful all the fish looked fat and healthy it was the largest tank I have ever seen in side a home. Honestly seeing your tank that day was my inspiration for my 210 tank today. I can recall telling my girlfriend how impressed I was with your tank and that some day I want a large tank like yours. I wish you all best which ever direction you decide to go.


Thanks so much....but I will be the first to admit tank was neglected while I was getting house ready to sell....didn't look as clean lol ...but fish were still happy , fat and healthy....and yes it was hard to lose all of them


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Yikes! 
Where are you at now with the tank?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Right now, I would suggest letting things settle.

Get back into water changes, and good husbandry.

Mother nature will cycle, and balance things out in the tank. From there, you can start slowly adding new additions. 

Right now, you need to treat the tank like its brand new, and cycling. Watch the levels, water change were needed.

It sounds like the person(s) that moved it knew how, but hadn't done it. Or, hasn't done one so large.

While we are all a bit careful who we invite into the house. You are right, beer, sandwiches (burgers?) would have gotten the tank moved, sensitive items housed, and more knowledge than an encyclopedia (how many users here are looking up the word encyclopedia?).

Don't toss in the towel. From here, it will get better again. Good time to move anything in the tank around if you are unhappy with it. Add any new equipment etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't lose hope. 

Learn from mistakes made and one day you might be able to help someone else avoid the same ones!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Move On and never give up.

Many of us make expensive mistakes but we learn to be a better adviser. Do not regret since you cannot turn the clock back.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

always ups and downs in this hobby i find. only can go up from here atelast! i'd look at it as a chance to re-do anything that you didn't like or wanted to change but didn't.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

J_T said:


> Right now, I would suggest letting things settle.
> 
> Get back into water changes, and good husbandry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response ...I have been keeping up on regular water changes, since the switch over from the 135 ...but yes, you are right the tank is still new ...I guess I really haven't been looking at it that way....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HIya Moose!! I miss you from the BBQ :3

I am so sorry about everything, I will tell you I have had to move three times and I have lost fish/animals each time. It's crazy hard to deal with. When you have no control over things and all you want is for it to be done right it just breaks your heart when things fail.

I even moved my big ole ornate and my shovelnose and angel all by myself when I was pregnant because I came home to my Saltwater a total melted mess. (AC was shut off in the middle of summer)

I haven't started one again since, but mostly because of starting a family. I did feel terrible for a long time and still do.

We wouldn't be here if we didn't feel that way. 

I will totally help ya if you ever need it! Even if its for coffee and to nerd out the next time I pass by in brampton lol

I feel overwhelmed with my 90 at times, it is much different than my smaller tanks and I still have not got things the way I want it and its been like this for 3 years now. 

You know what, that's okay. I figure I will just focus on what I have and the fish I have right now until things get smoother. I was at the point of giving up myself esp with the threat of having to move again but I know I wouldn't be happy.

I haven't been since I left the SW scene, I thought I would be fine but I do miss it. I don't want ya to feel that way.

I hope your mom will be okay, and that you will too Moose.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Jmbert, loonie and Flexin5..thanks for your encouragement!

I had a pm from another member, that also had some very good advise 

I have a crazy hectic weekend coming up ...but early next week I will test my water and post parameters up

after a water change last week ...plus switching the return pump out the week before .. I have had cloudy water... Thought maybe a bactrical bloom... I have had them before on occasion but only lasted a max of two days. 

I will try to stay positive ...because I really do love this hobby!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there. I know is very discouraging.... In 2011 I lost my 6 year old, 12 Discus in my 125g due to my own stupidity. I overdosed with Prazi by mistake and when I came home 2 hours after all my clown loaches and Discus were dead. I lost it. try to deal with that! I buried them in my backyard and everytime I think about it I cry....  I lost tons of money on livestock, but I never gave up.... 

What I dunno and I dont mean to critique, but why did you let someone else move your tank? I wouldnt let anyone touch my fish/tank if I need to move. I wouldnt trust anyone! 

Think on the bright side and look for some closure. When I think how i killed my beautiful pets it breaks my heart, but we have to move on, hopefully not killing anymore!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Awe poor Moose*

I hope you don't throw in the towel... You have a keen knack for this hobby...

I'm sure with some TLC you can get her back on track...


----------

